# looking to find or hire a clothing line mentor coach



## jamin (Nov 23, 2009)

Im looking to meet someone who has started there own clothing line and wouldnt mind answering some of questions I have . thanks


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

this post would be beneficial for you to post in the Referrals and Recommendations..this way those that can help will be able to self-promote.. 

please read the forum guidelines.. http://www.t-shirtforums.com/forum-information/t4.html


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Maybe you can just post your questions here. This way people with experience can help you out with some answers and advice. Or if you are looking to meet up with someone in person, post your location and maybe a member who lives nearby can contact you or even refer you to someone.


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

Everyone in this forum would make an awesome mentor. Just post your questions here and you will get tons of helpful answers. I fell in love with this place when I was first starting out, and I still get great ideas and learn new things almost everyday.


----------



## TeesForChange (Jan 17, 2007)

i can definitely help! you can pm me or ask the questions here.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I would start at this forum because there is a wealth of experience and different points of view. Not all answers apply to every situation and different skills and personalities can affect how you'll operate. If you start refining your questions here then if you decide you need a private coach you'll be more able to find someone who fills your needs. For example do you need someone who sells locally? To what type of stores? What market?


----------



## jamin (Nov 23, 2009)

so I was just wanting to know where to start looking for a supplier or manufacture of blank apparel like abercrombie and hollister . thanks Jamin


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

jamin said:


> so I was just wanting to know where to start looking for a supplier or manufacture of blank apparel like abercrombie and hollister . thanks Jamin


Major brands like these do extremely high volume using overseas manufacturing facilities. They also have the facilities produce private labeled garments based on their own custom specifications.

Your best bet when starting out is to find a good domestic supplier that you can purchase off-the-shelf blanks from. Look into American Apparel, Alternative Apparel, Article 1, JS Apparel, Bare Apparel and Royal Apparel. These are all premium blank suppliers that may be close to the Abercrombie or Hollister quality and style you are looking for.


----------

